# Scraped Nose



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

So tonight when I was playing with Ivan I noticed a funny scratch down the middle of his nose. I'm not sure if I should be concerned or not. He's eating and drinking normally and is just as active as he always is so it doesn't seem to be causing him any pain.

Here's a picture of the scratch:









Do you think I should get some Polysporin to put on it, just in case or am I totally over-reacting? It's really driving me crazy that I don't know where the scrape came from. I can't think of anything in his cage that he could have done that with....


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

It doesn't look like it's too bad, although it may sting a bit (thats what happens when I scrape something)
If it were me I would probably get some polysporin or original neosporin to put a lil dab just to be on the safe side.

I would definitely watch it for a few day's to make sure it doesn't start getting infected though.
It almost looks like a pinto spot in the pic. So hopefully it will heal fast.

Have you checked to make sure his wheel didn't have a sharp spot on it anywhere?

I'm also wondering if it will leave a scar when it heals.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks kind of like he is just losing pigment on that one spot. Keep an eye on it like Shelby's Mom said, in case it isn't. Some hedgehogs noses just fade completely or in little spots like that. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of cage is he in and does he have a wheel? If he is in a bin or an aquarium it looks like what happens when they run back and forth with their nose against the side of the cage. If he is doing that, it's out of boredom and happens most often in aquariums.


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

Nancy said:


> What type of cage is he in and does he have a wheel? If he is in a bin or an aquarium it looks like what happens when they run back and forth with their nose against the side of the cage. If he is doing that, it's out of boredom and happens most often in aquariums.


Ivan lives in a large guinea pig cage. It's wire on the sides with a solid plastic bottom. In his cage he has his comfort wheel, food and water dishes, his fleece blankie and his igloo. I also take him out every night between 9 and 10 so that he can play in his playpen (he's kinda spoiled).

It's been a little on the warm side in my apartment (around 85) and yesterday Ivan was digging through his shavings to get to the plastic bottom of his cage so he could lay on the plastic. I'm wondering is he may have scraped his nose on the floor of the cage while he was digging. Is that possible?



LizardGirl said:


> It looks kind of like he is just losing pigment on that one spot. Keep an eye on it like Shelby's Mom said, in case it isn't. Some hedgehogs noses just fade completely or in little spots like that. :roll:


How long does it typically take for pigment to fade like that? Can it happen very suddenly? Ivan's nose was completely black on Wednesday and by Thursday night he had this little stripe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Usually the pigment fades gradually which is why I asked about the type of cage. I've had numerous who have lost partial nose colour and it's taken weeks or months. My Kendi went from a black nose to a pink nose.


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

I have never seen a hedgie with a pink nose like that before! That's amazing how it changed like that!

I guess I'm just going to keep a close watch on Ivan's nose. I don't think it's the pigment since it happened so fast. It's just so weird!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwe nancy!
I see little balls of prickles behind Kendi haha


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

thats mad how its completely changed colour like that!!


----------

